# What's going on at Rum Creek WMA?



## Tigertear (Jan 27, 2019)

Went today to the main entrance where the rangers office is located. Alot of clear cutting going on. Are they getting ready to develop it or just selling timber? Hope it's the latter


----------



## BBond (Jan 28, 2019)

GA Power has been cutting timber on the property.  That's all.


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 11, 2019)

They are turning it into one large clearcut.  There are no turkeys left at all around the lake. Only between ebenezer and juliette rd. And they probably wont be there much longer.  Good job Ga Power at "managing wildlife " as they like to boast about.


----------



## baddave (Aug 11, 2019)

i love clearcuts -- i used to hate them because of such eyesore until i was forced to hunt it .. the undergrowth draws deer for miles and will for years .. makes for the best natural dove field i've ever seen sometimes . i have seen it twice.. makes me want to go check it out for doves  . maybe just give it a try


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 11, 2019)

Clear cuts are not attractive to humans but he wildlife love them.


----------



## delacroix (Aug 14, 2019)

The lack of turkeys isn't just on Rum Creek. It is everywhere in the area. One big reason is the lack of cutting due to the recession. Game populations are on the rise due to the increase in timber harvest the past few years. 

Y'all please hunt Rum Creek and help keep the deer population in check. Get on a clearcut near a funnel into whatever thicket is left. The high numbers of hunters on those hunts will push the deer by you. Veterans get to go on that special early hunt!


----------



## BASS1FUN (Aug 21, 2019)

They have just about eliminated all of the Berry Creek archery only area (only 161 acres) was going down to scout within the next 2 weekends


----------



## BBond (Aug 23, 2019)

The Berry Creek reduction is due to the recommendations made by the DHS to GA Power about security around the plant site.


----------

